# Paramount Questions



## kodyind (Feb 3, 2015)

First of all I no nothing about paramounts, I am a middle weight guy but I want to buy a paramount . I am looking at a 1972 chrome paramount, what I don't know is what components it should have to be original so  all you paramount guys please help me

thanks


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 3, 2015)

Here are some useful links:

Models: http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_schwinnparamount_models.html
'72 Order form: http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Orders/1972/72pOrder.htm
Consumer catalog pages: http://bikecatalogs.org/SCHWINN/MODELS/Paramount P13-9.html

In particular the order form should be useful. Note that full chrome Paramounts were offered from 1938 (the first year) through 1972. Since '72 was the last year full chrome Paramounts were produced those examples are especially desirable.


----------



## vincev (Feb 3, 2015)

where are you located? I know someone who is selling one.


----------



## kodyind (Feb 4, 2015)

vincev said:


> where are you located? I know someone who is selling one.





I am in northern Indiana. I am driving to Florida in 2 weeks


----------

